# Does transfer day affect implantation? Anyone successful with day 17 transfer?



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Ladies 

I am really interested in understanding the link between cycle length,  transfer day and FET success.  
I've only had BFPs when transferring on Day 18 of my cycle, however as I've got older my cycles have shorted from 28 days to 24 days. 

My clinic now wants to transfer on day 17 mainly to avoid a Saturday and I'm wondering if anyone had a successful transfer on day 17?

Thanks Ikle x


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I was thinking it might make a difference, because on my successful round last year I had an earlier transfer than all my others (by a few days), as I could only fly to Athens at the weekend I think, so it was the earlier one of two that the clinic asked me to come for. All but one of my transfers were FET’s. I don’t know for sure but I thought it could definitely have been a contributing factor. Good luck xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’ve always transferred on day 19-20 of medication, so 14 days of estrogen, then transferred on the morning of Day 6 of progesterone.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

I had a natural fet in July I was triggered on day 10 and transfer was day 17 I also wondered the same thing as I got a bfn,, my cycles are 28 days very regular but naturally I don’t pick up a surge till day 12-14,, I’m about to embark on a 2nd fet and they are keen to stick to the same protocol I don’t no if I should question the day day either


----------



## Mac78 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

This is the first thing I asked my Dr when I had my first appointment because I did my treatment abroad, so I was worried that I wouldn't be able to be there on the day that was best for transfer. He explained that this would not be an issue as my cycle would be controlled with medication, so it could make it longer or shorter, providing I followed all the instructions. My treatment was with DE but he said even if it was with OE the protocol will be similar, so o I ended up transfering on day 24 (5 days blasto so on fertilization on day 20).  I am now 6 months pregnant.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for your comments guys, really interesting how different clinics operate.

ChrisKirsty, I'm really sorry your cycle didn't work, we gamble so much with these clinics who sometimes make us feel like a conveyor belt client. I wonder how they decide which day is best. Have they been monitoring your bloods? 

Congratulations Mac, how exciting not long now. Do you mind me asking what length your cycle is? If I transferred day 24 I'd probably start bleeding before the transfer even on progesterone.

Stacey10 did they do any planning to decide on day 19/20? Do you mind me asking if the cycles worked. 

Strawberry Sunday do you remember what day you transferred? Congrats on your success too, i hope motherhood is all you wished for ❤ 

We've decided to go for it as the alternative is canning the cycle or opt for Monday and the risk of my endometrium breaking down is too great given my cycle length fingers crossed x

Ikle


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Iklefeet,, it’s the first time I’ve had a natural fet as medicated didn’t work for me before with previous clinic,, I had 3 scans to track follicle size and lining thickness,, my follicle reached 18mm and lining was 9.3mm so I was triggered on day 10 of my cycle and transfer was day 17 no bloods I did spot at 9dp a 5dt so it practically changed my cycle to 26 day’s long.., but given I had trigger I would of ovulated day 12 ish which i thought was early.. 

Is that how you are doing your cycle?? I wish you all the luck in the world..,if it makes you feel any better our clinic do transfers Saturday/Sunday and still opted for day 17 xx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Chriskirsty, I'm doing a medicated Cycle as my lining is appalling without estrogen support. In my many hours of googling I found this summary about transfers that you might find useful:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-7864821/IVF-success-doubles-frozen-embryo-transferred-day-six-study-suggests.html
Have the clinic had a debrief with you, it sounds like they could be doing more to explain their rational so at least if you are going down the same route you feel confident they have considered all your concerns. 
Best of luck with the future x


----------



## Mees_2020 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes, three times on day 17 (with medicationprotocol to regulate and not able to ovulate because of the mediation!). Every single time a positive early test.
Day 17 fresh transfer, pregnant but mc.
Day 17 FET pregnant and child born.
Day 17 FET pregnant.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Mees-2020,

Congrats on the Bfp, I think we were in the same cycle group, fab news thanks so much, your post has given me renewed hope and dare I say it even a little excitement. Good luck with everything here to a smooth pregnancy for you xxx

Ikle xx


----------

